# Affliction on Bravo



## LWB (Jan 6, 2008)

Guys was I the last to know about this or is it breaking news lol. Affliction 'Banned' is on Bravo at 9pm on sunday! Well they've won me over!


----------



## unholy_hero (Jul 1, 2008)

Great news. :happy:

I will still have to download Belfort + Martin as i believe its a prelim?

May be wrong though?


----------



## LWB (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm not sure mate, it's a 3 hour show so depending on the length of the fights they might have time to show every one. I don't think we'll find out till we watch it really.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

You can watch the belfort fight live on Fox Sports Net...but by Live...it'll probably be at like 5am. So never mind.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

brilliant Good ole affliction, i'll be watching


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

unholy_hero said:


> Great news. :happy:
> 
> I will still have to download Belfort + Martin as i believe its a prelim?
> 
> May be wrong though?


Not sure how useful this is as it seems to be PPV but

http://www.thefightnetwork.com/Affliction/


----------



## davy (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice move on their part if you ask me. They'll have a pre-conditioned fanbase of people who like watching Bravo for large MMA shows; minimum effort needed for marketing & maximum rewards as far as exposure goes in the UK.

Also can't believe that Vitor is a pre-lim!!!!! The card is stacked!


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Yep i'll be watching the Afflicition card all the way and then the UFC after, good weekend.


----------



## LWB (Jan 6, 2008)

davy said:


> They'll have a pre-conditioned fanbase of people who like watching Bravo for large MMA shows; minimum effort needed for marketing & maximum rewards as far as exposure goes in the UK.


Well they could have done with some advertisement! (marketing) I just happened to check the Affliction site to see if I could get IPTV PPV and stumbled upon the fact that Bravo were showing it.

I'd be gutted if I missed it then came on here to find out it had been on Bravo.


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Bravo showing it on Sunday free?

Awesome!


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Yep its free as they are showcasing the event a day later as they would do with the UFC. Only 5 days to go lol


----------



## davy (Apr 21, 2008)

Just in case anyone checks the results before the showing on Sunday & posts the results remember the 'spoiler' warning!!


----------



## adamleahy (Jul 17, 2008)

Bravo posted a message yesterday on their forums saying that due to unforseen circumstances, they will be unable to show the Affliction show now. They said it's not come from them or from Affliction. You ask me, it's Dana White getting the lawyers in to exploit some loophole in the contract they had with Bravo to stop this event from being shown.

Absolutely raging!


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm going to change the rules to be that you can't post about the results until AFTER it's aired in the UK.


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Aw man, thats ****ed! To say 'you can have it' then take it away.....


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

adamleahy said:


> Bravo posted a message yesterday on their forums saying that due to unforseen circumstances, they will be unable to show the Affliction show now. They said it's not come from them or from Affliction. You ask me, it's Dana White getting the lawyers in to exploit some loophole in the contract they had with Bravo to stop this event from being shown.
> 
> Absolutely raging!


Aparentley this is true and Bravo will not be airing it anytime soon, so it looks like it is download for the win for me.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

It's always download for the win for me unless it's live on setanta.

CBA going downstairs to watch it!


----------



## adamleahy (Jul 17, 2008)

Where's a good place to download it from? Any of the sites I usually use don't have it for at least a few days after the event


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

mmascraps.com usually has them


----------



## unholy_hero (Jul 1, 2008)

Official statement from Bravo forum -

Affliction: Banned - Delayed on Bravo

Unfortunately, due to unforeseen circumstances, we will be unable to show Affliction: Banned this Sunday at 9pm. Not our decision, not theirs, but I can't say any more than that.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

JayC said:


> mmascraps.com usually has them


Yeah mmascraps.com is good for quick uploading and so is Annitsford who posts on here, just keep an eye out.


----------



## elliot (Oct 28, 2007)

does anyone know if the affliction card will be on ANY channel tonight? I have satanta and all that shizzle and will pay for the ppv but i just dont know which channel or if we can get it in the uk.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Dosent look like it, Tinterweb is the only way


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

im not 100% sure but you might get it here

http://www.justin.tv/afflictionbanned


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Anyone actualy staying up to watch this live?


----------



## elliot (Oct 28, 2007)

meeee but ive seen better quality on a calculator, cheers for that link tho marc it is working


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn, been looking forward to his all week and had managed to secure the living room for myself and my mates tonight for nothing.


----------

